# suture of bleeding artery only- no repair



## rachell1976 (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a patient who cut the tip of his finger with a saw. He comes in to see the General surgeon.

MD states that there are two "arterial bleeders" which he repairs as follows:

"Control of the bleeding was recommended using
figure-of-eight sutures of 4-0 Vicryl.  The patient consented, and after
prepping the thumb with Betadine, 2 figure-of-eight sutures of 4-0
Vicryl were placed with satisfactory control of the bleeding.  A dry
gauze followed by tube gauze was replaced and the patient instructed to
keep the hand elevated."

MD recommends PT to see hand surgeon for further wound closure and repair. PT refuses further care. States he will let it heal on it's own without closure.

How to bill for the control of the bleeding?

Thanks.


----------



## GinaEDRN (Mar 8, 2011)

I would code it 12001, simple repair. "Simple ligation of vessels in an open wound is considered as part of any wound closure".


----------



## rachell1976 (Mar 9, 2011)

with a 52 since MD did not close?


----------

